# New Carpet and Baby



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi everyone. My DW and I are wanting to put down new carpet in all the bedrooms sometime soon. We definately want carpet and not laminate or hardwood. The problem is I've read that new carpet is not good for baby. We'll be TTC in Nov of this year which is 6 months away. I'd like to get it down before the baby is born, which gives us 15 months if I get pregnant the first try. I know new carpet "out gases(?)" for some time. How long should the carpet be down before the baby is born? Will it effect my fertility or pregnancy? Is there anything I can look for in the carpet to make it safer? Any resources, advice, or help would be much appreciated!


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

All I can say is do it sooner, rather than later. Open windows and vacuum as often as you can.

It's not just the crawling baby, but also YOU, while you are pregnant, that you have to be concerned about.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks ASusan. Does anyone have an websites/links or articles on this subject they can share?


----------



## CountrylivinmomtoB (Oct 12, 2006)

Yea. Yes, let it air out as much as you can. We only have carpet downstairs, but let it sit outside for days (we put in ourselves).

I agree, the sooner, the better, and especially keep the windows open etc.

There is a link

http://www.healthyhomeplans.com/arti...formation4.php


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great link, Erica. Thank you so much. Looks like we need to get a jump on this.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Something else I wanted to mention besides the outgassing issue is that new carpet can tend to nap up and create little tiny fuzzballs all over the place when you first have it installed. We moved into an apartment when ds was 6 months old (and just starting to crawl) that had brand new carpets, and he was constantly trying to stuff the carpet fuzz into his mouth. It was a nightmare. So that's something else to consider.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

What about something like this ? My friend has that kind of natural carpet in her house and she said it didn't smell at all when first installed. I'd be really reluctant to put in something like carpet that lets off so many fumes in the first place let alone with a pregnant woman or an infant in the home.

ETA: Here's the link to reading more about the different choices


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *celestialdreamer* 
What about something like this ? My friend has that kind of natural carpet in her house and she said it didn't smell at all when first installed. I'd be really reluctant to put in something like carpet that lets off so many fumes in the first place let alone with a pregnant woman or an infant in the home.

ETA: Here's the link to reading more about the different choices

These 2 ilnks are great. My parents had a wool carpet in our living room. It looks the same today as it did when they installed it in ~1969. (Except for the part that my hampster chewed on, but even that blended well.)


----------

